# Still having issues with new brake job



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

Replaced everything on the rear, but the adjuster does not fit against the little wheel, I can push it in toward the wheel but it backs out about a half an inch like it was on a spring. As soon as i push it toward the wheel it springs back out. Any Ideas Thanks, Deano


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

keiko said:


> Replaced everything on the rear, but the adjuster does not fit against the little wheel, I can push it in toward the wheel but it backs out about a half an inch like it was on a spring. As soon as i push it toward the wheel it springs back out. Any Ideas Thanks, Deano


Pull the drum back off and take a look. You may have installed something incorrectly or it slipped out of position. You should be able to adjust the brake shoes before installing the drum.

Adjust your brake shoes out a little at a time and slip the drum over and rotate the drum listening/feeling for drag. Keep doing this until the drum just begins to drag. When it does, your brake shoes should be about right.

The self adjuster works when you back the car up and hit the brakes.


----------



## keiko (Aug 14, 2006)

PontiacJim said:


> Pull the drum back off and take a look. You may have installed something incorrectly or it slipped out of position. You should be able to adjust the brake shoes before installing the drum.
> 
> Adjust your brake shoes out a little at a time and slip the drum over and rotate the drum listening/feeling for drag. Keep doing this until the drum just begins to drag. When it does, your brake shoes should be about right.
> 
> The self adjuster works when you back the car up and hit the brakes.


 OK Thanks, I guess I will take everything off and re do. cannot for the life of me figure why the adjuster wont make contact with the little wheel


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

keiko said:


> OK Thanks, I guess I will take everything off and re do. cannot for the life of me figure why the adjuster wont make contact with the little wheel


Have had that happen to me. It was something simple as I recall and may have been the brake strut (the flat bar that spans inbetween the 2 shoes at the top) was not correctly seated into the small pivot. Make sure the return spring is in place under the adjuster lever. The lower spring that holds the brakes together at the bottom should have the single wire on the star wheel side, and not the coil section of the brake spring.

Check that small pivot piece that hooks to the top of the adjuster and make sure the springs are in the correct holes. I recall that some shoes have different holes depending on what type car they came off of if they are remanufactured and you may not have the correct tension as needed.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

That flat strut bar can be reversed if I remember, correctly, it may be what is holding the adjuster out. Like PJ said relook at it again...it is a minor thing...


----------

